# Accessories News- Stoplock Pro Elite



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Stoplock Pro Elite - NEW LAUNCH
With vehicle crime being ranked the 4th biggest crime group* in the UK (behind robbery, burglary & antisocial behaviour), it's no wonder that it often hits the press as a discussion point. Recently there are an increasing number of reports focusing on the rise of car crime, particularly in newer car models where keyless entry is a potential selling benefit.

Vehicle crime has been on the rise by 12% since Dec 2015* in line with robbery & burglary, where thieves rob houses for keys to aid car theft. It's therefore important for consumers and retailers to focus on how to protect their cars even in areas where they are generally safe to prevent from opportunistic theft.

*according to UkCrimeStats.com

With this in mind the launch of the new Stoplock Pro Elite comes at a time where although nights are getting longer, theft is still on the increase and car owners should always be vigilant.

STOPLOCK Pro Elite
RRP: £59.99










The Pro Elite is our latest addition to the Stoplock family. It features a deeper bend in its structure compared to its sister models to allow for general increase in steering wheel size & larger spaces allocated to lifesaving airbags. The new Pro Elite also has larger forks which wrap around the steering wheel for a greater level of size tolerance & a unique key code increasing security for your purchase. Even if your car keys are stolen, this Thatcham Category 3 anti-theft device is the visual & recommended deterrent needed to prevent the theft of your car.

It is the perfect companion for both new and old cars to offer both a visual & actual deterrent to potential thieves both day and night.

Key features:

-	Fits 99% of vehicles
-	100% effective in police tests

Stoplock Professional - the Stoplock Professional provides peace of mind & is Thatcham category 3 approved. Not only does it feature 10,000 key combinations and a 10 year guarantee, it would require multiple cut points in order to remove this from the steering wheel making it best in test in Auto Expresses group test receiving a 5/5 score when compared to its' closest rivals. RRP £49.99.
Stoplock Original - the epitome of steering locks, the Stoplock Original is the most recognisable product on the market today. Designed to fit most vehicles, the lock can be fitted in seconds and simply snaps shut without the use of a key. Utilising a flashing warning light, the lock has a possible 10,000 key combinations and a 5 year guarantee. RRP £29.99.
Stoplock Airbag - sharing the same qualities as the 'original', the Stoplock Airbag is designed for larger vehicles and those with a large airbag chamber. RRP £39.99.
Stoplock Plate Lock - stop thieves from stealing your number-plate with this ingenious kit. Each kit comes complete with security fasteners, colour caps and technical adhesive for front and rear plates, ensuring number plates are completely secure. RRP £4.99.
Stoplock Valve Lock - a simple solution to wheel and alloy theft, the Valve Lock kit includes five stainless steel anti-theft valve caps and fitting tools. An easy and practical way to prevent air from being removed from wheels and valve theft for just RRP £4.99.
Stoplock Van Lock - protect the contents of your van with this easy to fit lock, suitable for rear and side doors. Featuring a chrome-plated, hardened steel padlock with three keys, the lock is also zinc and powder coated for ultimate corrosion resistance. The lock can also be used on sliding doors, gates and sheds. RRP £34.99.
Stoplock Wheel Clamp - This versatile Stoplock Wheel Clamp can be fitted to wheels from 13" to 15", whilst the central disc provides additional wheel protection. The high security lock also features multiple combinations, and comes complete with two keys. Can also be used on caravans and trailers as well as cars. RRP £34.99.
Motorcycle Padlock - the Stoplock motorcycle chain and lock is the ultimate heavy duty offering with serious strength. 1.2 metres in length makes this "trunk" like chain ideal for securing to ground anchors, lamp posts or any securely fixed object. The 10mm hardened steel shackles ensure serious resistance to bolt-croppers and other hand tools, whilst the steel lock has a toughened casing ensuring there are no weak links in its armour. RRP £24.59.


----------

